# New Pics Of Tux



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Here he is around 4.5 months old.

Guarding the front entrance, enjoying the view









Enjoying the park









Enjoying the sun with a smaller stick, as a duck lands on the pond









"you want me to come to you? But I don't see a treat in hand.... hmmm"









Going for a ride for training









Look a treat!









"Have anymore treats?"









And this was him when we first got him at 8 weeks


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He is so cute!! Looks like he might be a little spoiled too.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

awwww way to adorable!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

He's definitely a cutie


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He really is a cute little guy and I am so glad he matches the couch  now you can keep him!!!! hahhaha


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Herzo said:


> He really is a cute little guy and I am so glad he matches the couch  now you can keep him!!!! hahhaha


Aahahaha. Thanks guys  

Funny thing about the couch. He's been losing his puppy teeth and we don't normally let him on THIS couch. But one day he got out of my wife's lap and started to chew on his toy inbetween us. Go figure, first time he's allowed on the couch with no blanket, one of his baby teeth is loose and his gums were bleeding lol. Luckily I noticed right away and was able to clean it up and the tooth fell out a few minutes later.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

what a cutie pie


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I can guarantee that I will never have a white couch, not in this house way to many dirty feet.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a doll!!!


----------



## westiemom (Mar 30, 2013)

He's adorable. I'm looking forward to adding a Westie to my family. We're currently trying to find the 'right' pup. Tux is a great name, by the way - very cute


----------

